# What have you gained from SMF?



## hawgheaven (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Jeff, just wanted to say (once again) thanks for this site!

What a great bunch we all are! Total strangers, morphing into one big happy, awesome family! I have learned more here than I ever would have anywhere else. I have made lots of new friends, really enjoy helping others and sharing recipes and ideas. I love the bantering back and forth and the comradery... I also get excited when a newbie actually "sticks around" and becomes one of the family... quite unlike most sites I've been to.

This place ROCKS!!!


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 7, 2007)

I never thought I would be able to smoke meat like I can today.  And forget ever trying bacon or my own pastrami!!  Now I get to show off a little to my friends  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and I am willing to try anything now.

The next thing I would love to do is to get together a small competition in my community.  Nothing special, just do what you can.  I think that would be the most fun, even if I came in last...lol. This site makes it seem possible.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This place makes *anything* seem possible and yes, 
_*THIS PLACE ROCKS!!*_







Lisa 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






P.S.

My Husband has quit telling me I have something *black* on my face.....lol.  I said to him, you can't rub it off when your hands are black also.  :)


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree! This place has taught me everything I know about smoking meat. I always loved eating good "Q" but didn't have a clue on how to prepare it. I learn stuff all the time on this site and the folks here are more than willing to share and help each other out. I'm proud to be a part of such a great "community". Thanks to all who make it what it is!


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 7, 2007)

oh yes...........



THANKS JEFF!!!  and everyone here!!


 Lisa


----------



## mossymo (Oct 7, 2007)

Well said HawgHeaven, I resemble your remarks !!!


----------



## vlap (Oct 7, 2007)

What did I gain from smf? Passion. I used to smoke often many years ago. Then I entered the culinary industry. Spent over 7 years in it and during that time I stopped cooking much at home. Living in apts kept me from having a smoker.
Recently I left the industry, started cooking for fun again and found this site. I rediscovered my love of smoking food. Now I just need to find a home so I can get a bunch of smokers and spend my days fishing and smoking ;)

Thanks Jeff and everyone else for inspiring me to get cooking  again.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 7, 2007)

he purty much said it all for me.


----------



## big-fokker (Oct 7, 2007)

A good 10-15 pounds..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 he he...
But it's all good! 

Thanks to Jeff for starting this site, google for helping me find it and the rest of you for supplying tips, info and recipes to keep this party going
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Now I'm off to the kitchen to make some enchiladas from my left over brisket I just pulled from the freezer. 
(enchilada recipe compliments of Dutch)

Later,


----------



## low&slow (Oct 7, 2007)

I have actually lost a little weight thanks to this site. I used to eat a lot of fast food and junk food.
Now I'm eatin' gooooood.
I have gained a lot of friends that really know their way around a smoker. Heck, when I first started smoking meats I thought the more smoke the better. I had big white billows of smoke coming off my smoker, and thought that was the way to do it. I def learned how to do the TBS from the fine folk here at the SMF.
Ive also gained some really good recipes.
Thank you Jeff and the rest of the SMF family.










:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_  Armataz_01_37:


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't even know where to begin..... All I know is that I'm here and have made so many new friends. I really don't remember how I got here, at times I wonder if I died and this is my heaven. if that's the case then I must have been doing some thing good in my life. I could never ask for a better bunch of people to call my friends. Jeff if you weren't so far away I'd really like to shake your hand and say "Thank You" for having this site. I know it must not be easy doing so many things in your life and putting up with us also. but I belive every one of us would be lost with out this place.


----------



## yellowtin (Oct 7, 2007)

As a newbie, I have recieved lots of help, tips, advice, etc., from people who really want me to succeed.  Nothing is kept close to the vest as far as helping someone smoke meat properly.
It is unusual to find a site where people aren't bashing one another constantly and every other word is a curse word.  People here have a passion for smoking meat, and they want other people to share in it.  I just can't wait until I can reproduce some of the great Q I have seen and read about on this site.
THANKS FOR THIS SITE!!!


----------



## meowey (Oct 7, 2007)

I enjoy this site greatly!  I started out as the "newbie", was welcomed and tutored in the art of smoking.  I feel that now I have some acquired knowledge and skills to share.  It's great that the "newbies" are still treated as well as I was.  The greatest strength of this forum is how inclusive it is.  It does not matter if you are a new or established member, your questions, comments and advice are treated like you are a member of the "family".

Hawg - Thanks for starting this thread!

Jeff -  Many, many thanks for allowing us the pleasure of using this site.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 7, 2007)

This place will take someone from good to complete excellence, i can definitely tell in my scores. this site has helped me more than the rest combined. and i can only hope i have helped some of you out in the process of learning more my self.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 7, 2007)

Above all, I have learned that I am capable of creating the same great food that I have enjoyed at top BBQ joints in Topeka and Kansas City.

I started out with a Luhr Jensen Little Chief smoker that I still have.  I would put as much chips as I could fit into the base and plug it in.  Huge white smoke would billow out for an hour and I thought I was doing it right.  Even though deep down I thought that my chicken was terrible.  Had a hell of a smoke ring though!

I use my Brinkmann cheapo now and really do enjoy using it.  I plan on moving up to an offset box style soon.  I figure it is time to move on to charcoal and wood sticks.

From this site I learned of TBS.  I learned to trust in the slow burning power of chunks instead of the rapid fire flare of chips.  

I learned about rubs and how a half ton of mustard doesn't affect the flavor negatively at all.  

I learned to not fear paprika and cayenne pepper in the rub!

I learned that cooking right isn't about time, but temperature.

I've learned to tolerate more Cowboys fans than I care to!  :D

I have learned that Memphis style, Carolina style, Kansas City style, Texas style can't compare to Homemade style!

This is a great site with great people!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Friends, laughter which I sometimes lack, something to look forward to each day seeing what has been smoked or what crazyniss is going on. I can't think of a better way to spend my time and there's no bashing so you can just settle in and relax.

Thanks Jeff and all the members


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 7, 2007)

Amen to all above and pass the brisket and smoked taters.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeff have you considerd running for president?. Hale to the chief    da da da da da da da da da da da da. Thgis is truly a great site glad I found it THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## white cloud (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish there was a spelling checker on here


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 7, 2007)

Ther is... it's us, but wur so nyce, we don't bug ya'...


----------



## gypc (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been here since 2006 and I remember when it was just a few of us posting but I've learned a great deal of recipes, met some kool people from then until now!!!

I really appreciate this site!!! OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty (Oct 7, 2007)

In addition to lots of guidance, I'm about to meet some  new friends face to face in  Brandon Florida. 

Its all good


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2007)

A freakin' ton. I have been a cook and a griller for a long time, and the sausage and stuff, and smoked stuff, but I have made a quantum leap here with the advice and knowledge available. If there's anyone keeping track and notes, from what I've seen...Best Internet Forum Site in 2007.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 7, 2007)

*  I couldn't say it any better than this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 My great thanks to you all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

i bought my first ecb bout 20 years ago............the pia model........hehehe

have had seveal of em over that years do to moving......girlfriends moving out and talking my ecb while i wasn't looking.....hehehe.........

then found the ecb gourmet.....a wsb clone i understand......i think its a wsb........anyhooters.......

did ribs and chicken for years.........loved the brisket from the q joints, but NEVER thought i could do one...........didn't like pulled pork i have had inthe past.......in fact was never really fond of pork.......cept for ham at the holidays.....

i just joined in aug.......and i really can't say how i found this site........the smoke ring website was part of it.......i think it was jeffs' blog that got me here.......and WOW.......

still using the ecb gourmet.........but the q i put out of it now.......WOW

my first all nite brisket.........2 boston's now.........abt's
dutch's beans........at the moment momma is making chili with left over brisket......and she makes a HECK of a chili.......BEFORE the addition of smoked brisket.........
twice smoked spuds.......i could go ON AND ON........
and even moma doesn't complain about too MUCH smoking going on.......SHE"S a new recruit........

let alone links to HOW to make my OWN holiday hams........who would of thunk
sasauge.......etc.

i have met one of you guys already.........talked to several others on the phone.........mossy and gsg........thank you BOTH.........and buzz......above and beyond the calling......thankx dude......and i will get the pic i took of you and your two beutiful daughters i met yesterday sent to you, so you can do the show yourself.........

Jeff..........what can anyone say bout this man
DJDebi..........TONS of help, and instructions........and her site ROCKS

but.......i find i can help the newbies with knowledge i learned HERE......and semi-kinda know what i am talking about......heeheh

like i said in my thankyou speech for the otbs title........i owe it ALL to you find people here..........this site for being available and so freindly.......and my wife for putting up with the all day smokes........and the support she gives me........

what have i gained from this site.......YOU GUYS........thats what i gained......

nuff said

d8de


----------



## stonez own q (Oct 7, 2007)

Learned to go from thick and white to thin and blue........  

I read way more on this site than I can post to.  The number of threads and information provided by all here is great. 

Thanks to Jeff and all who make this site what it really is.....DELICIOUS>>>> 

Charles


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 8, 2007)

Ditto all the above, including a little weight. I've gained CONFIDENCE in what the heck I'm doing and RESPECT from my friends and neighbors for knowin' what I know, thanks to my friends here. 
I've gained 2 smokers. 
I wish I was not so isolated down here in de islands but it's where I'm happy.....I'd come to the gatherings but boy it's a drive from down here in North Cuba. Besides my seafood is still movin' when I get it from friends. 
I've gained a freezer full of on-sale meat, waiting to get bark. 
Thank you Jeff and everyone else for such a pleasant community.


----------



## rather be in the keys (Oct 8, 2007)

Being one of the NFG's I've not gotten much from this site - yet, and I've given back even less.

Hope to change that.

I did find out that its OK to mess up, and that messing up is half the fun (eating it is the other half)

I've learned that I need more freezer space for everything that I've smoked already


----------



## devolutionist (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll tell you exactly what this site has taught me - *HUMILITY*.  I'm a consultant, so I'm paid to be an "expert" on stuff in like 30 minutes... so when I started smoking I thought I had this whole thing wrapped up in 2 or 3 weekends.

*BOY WAS I WRONG.*

There's folks on here that have forgotten more about smoking meat (and pickling, making cheese, brewing, marinating, searing, dessicating, brining, and ABT'ing - ya'll know who you are) than I'll know in ten years.  Maybe fifteen.

Just like smoking meat - knowledge about cooking can only be properly obtained SLOWLY over TIME.  Just because you make some awesome ribs once doesn't mean you can do it twenty times consistently.  Speaking of that, I have *yet* to make ribs that I consider top-notch ONCE... much less with any consistency.

So anyway - Thanks for the TREMENDOUS resource Jeff, and thanks to the rest of ya'll for being great neighbors.


----------



## kennymn (Oct 8, 2007)

First of all I want to thank all of the Smoking Meat family for the advice , recipes and info that you have given me . When I started smoking 2 1/2 years ago I know nothing about smoking , and today I can create a whole meal in my GOSM with confidence and pride because of all the help you gave me . I have a long way to go yet but knowing that I belong to a family like this facing the twilight zone will much easier .To tell you the truth i'm addicted to this Forum and to smoking . P.S. I take my hat off to you JEFF !!!!! THANKS


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys and gals are great and the kind words are heartfelt... I think that is what makes this site great!

It is in the combined knowledge of all that come here and the amazing willingness to help others that completely blows me away with pride;-)

I have had to learn a few hard lessons recently in running an online forum properly and I am sure a few of you are still working hard at biting your tongues but you have all been so kind and patient as I try to juggle things in my own life while trying to give ample time to this forum..

Thanks to all of you.. keep up the GREAT work!!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2007)

i have ONE more thing to add

i am watching BBQ Wars.........talking bout nc.......memphis.......texas......kc.........bbq joints..........always like to watch this sh0w..........tonite makes bout the 5 or 6 th time........

HERE"S is what i learned from here.........i am watching it now........

I NOW UNDERSTAND WHAT THEY ARE SAYING.......hehehehehe

THATS is what i learned here.........besides the other stuff i listed.....


hehehe



d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

I found this site or the one just before this one about a year ago when someone on the yahoo site (I think Sam - who I got hooked on building drums now) told me everyone moved from yahoo to here. 

Seems like there was only a handful of regulars then ... TulsaJeff, Dutch, SoFlaQer. Monty, Ultramag, Dacdots, Gypc, Gunslinger, Meowey, Smoked, Cheech, Up In Smoke, Pigcicles, Dickey Doodles aka Smokey Okie and Canjun Smoker â€“ and maybe a few more.

These guys were great answering my questions like:
Whatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a fatty? Whatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s an ABT? Whatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Buckboard Bacon? Whatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a packer Brisket? Only things I ever smoked before then were sausages, herbs and jerky in a cardboard box with a light bulb and a tin pie pan for the wood chips and Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d been doing that for about 30 years thanks to Mother Earth news.

I found an ECB All-In-One on Amazon.com and tried Dutchâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Wicked Beans, SoFlaQers finishing sauce and Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Smoked Turkey.

I immediately felt at home here and wanted to help were I could. Jeff was such a sweetheart setting this all up and keeping things going. I know itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s not easy to keep up with. This has been an amazing site under his direction and with the help of Dutch and Monty. I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t think anyone could have dreamed how far this would have gone!

Thank you dear Jeff, Dutch, and Monty for all you have done and all you have given us in this forum and in the building of such a fine family. Also thanks to Abigale for supporting Jeff in this quest for the best forum on the net â€“ because I know she has lost a lot of time with her family to keep this thing going.

This place is one big family and I spend more time with this family than my blood family. I look forward to meeting more of you in the future. Big Hugs!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 8, 2007)

*Dang it dude, you gotta try and cheer up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 , when my son was about 5 years old, he mis-pronounced a few words, when the horses came down to the house, Tanner would say, dad, the he he's are here. With all the hehe's we get from you, How big a herd y'all got? I don't think the whole, "Rawhide" crew could round em up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh, by the way, I know you hate my view, but here are some of todays ribs, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

Terry


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 8, 2007)

well, let's see. i learned what kind of smoke you want (TBS); how long to season my wood; jeff's great recipes; the 3-2-1 method; and i would have never thought to make a fatty without this place. i have met some wonderful folks. made alot of friends <my other family>. i owe all i know about smoking meat to this forum. i am sure there is more, but can't think of it all right now.


----------



## urban griller (Oct 8, 2007)

I know I havn't been a member for long, but I have been watching in the background for quite a while. This site has been invaluable to me, it has helped me in my quest to learn the art of smoking. Here in Australia there is nobody to ask, you can't go to a Comp and watch one of the Pro's you can't even go for a feed at a BBQ joint to compare your home grown efforts. The photos and the chat here are the best reference I have got!


----------



## vraiblonde (Oct 8, 2007)

Infrequent newbie here!

I read more than I contribute because there are some serious smoking experts on here, and I gotta lot to learn. *lol*

However, thanks to Jeff and the rest of you, I now make better ribs than any local pit house (thank you, 3-2-1) and my friends are constantly clamoring for ABT. Plus you all are a nice bunch. Typically large groups of internet people will inevitably end up in a flame war, but ya'll are either too full of brisket and shoulder to fight, or the mod does a good job of regulating the board.

Excellent board


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

I wanted to bump this because I thought it was good thread and needed to be resurrected! Especially after all the new members that have joined since!


Hawg I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## gramason (Nov 28, 2007)

Where do I start? I never new what a fattie was, now there is one on the smoker just about everytime its lit. ABTs were also a great find. Learned proper pork temps, and the Meowey method and can now make some killer pulled pork. Found all the mods for my CG, and advise to get that working good. Alot of great info, and helpful people. The only thing that I have not found yet is where to order the hats, shirts, etc... Hopefully that will be up soon. Glad I found this site!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Glued, thanks for the bump!

If I were to take just one thing from this site, I think the most important thing would be that smoke should be treated as an _*ingredient*_. When I first started smoking, I thought more is better. Not. 

Learn the way of the TBS. Live it. Love it.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Yanno, Hawg...that's just freakin' brilliant! Perfect definition.

POINTS!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Well put Hawg! That's one I need to keep when explaining proper smoking to people who ask. Thanks


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, to keep the list fairly short...
      - much improved pulled pork results
      - fatties, ABTs, skinnies
      - great recipes (Dutch's beans, John Deere casserole, ...)
      - lots of new friends I've never actually met

That's a good start.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad I could help!


----------



## sporty (Nov 28, 2007)

For starters..........

Fatties and ABTs,
Great recipes!!!

And probably most importantly, although I have been smoking for a while I was learning by trial and error.  This site really shortened the learning curve on many aspects of smoking for me.

I don't post a lot but I have read tons of information on here.  Thanks to all I have learned from!!!

Jeff


----------



## cman95 (Nov 28, 2007)

Where do I begin??? When I introduced myself to this forum I told you people I had smoked meats for a while. I just thought I had. Actually I guess I had burned or dryed out enough meat to supply a small leather shop. After reading and LISTENING here it has gotten much better. I now have 2 smokers, ECB and Oklahoma Joe/New Braunfuls offset. (Don't tell my little financial adviser) but I now want a third. (She's not looking at me is she?) You guys and gals have been more help than you will ever know. Thanks to Jeff and EVERYONE of you


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

About 25#!!!


----------



## podevil (Nov 28, 2007)

When I first joined this forum, I spent hours and hours reading the threads (and I still do) and copying the procedures that you all have graciously shared with all of us.
I have always enjoyed BBQ, and over the years have eaten BBQ all over the USA..and never thought that I could ever duplicate that kind of BBQ myself..
Boy was I wrong! I bought my first Smoker(ECB) last April and muddled through a lot of disasters, and some pretty good stuff, until I joined this forum in August..Boy what a turn around! I have always liked cooking for myself and others and now I have a new hobby, and I am getting better and better with it because of this site..I even graduated to the ccsv 24.
I have learned so much just by reading the different threads...and the help here is amazing..
I would like to thank Jeff for his amazing tutorials and for sharing his rub and sauce recipes..(one of the first things I bought) They are absolutely amazing..
I enjoy it here and I am looking forward to learning a lot more in the future..
Thanks for everyones encouragement and help!
It is greatly appreciated!
Podevil


----------



## jerrykr (Nov 28, 2007)

too much stuff to list!!!!

thanks all !

-=- Jerry -=-


----------



## rip (Nov 28, 2007)

First of all I have learned there are some FANTASTIC people on this site, that is what got me to join. Everyone here is willing to help and share what they know and encourage new members. That in itself makes this the best site on the net. More info than I ever thought could be found on the net about smoking, and it's all in one place. Thanks to all of ya'll for a great place to hangout and learn.


----------



## dacdots (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Ive gained the knowledge that all Yankees aren't Yankees,and are down to earth good people.Aint that right Monty and Debi.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 29, 2007)

Since this subject resurfaced I thought about it today. Before *SMF* I made sausage and smoked turkeys, also had made a few ribs that were edible but not what I was looking for. 

Since joining *SMF* I have made countless batches of ribs that I feel are pretty dang good (Jeff's rub and sauce recipes !!!), SmokieOkie brisket that was outstanding, pulled pork numerous times that is a large request with the relatives (not to not mention finishing sauce), Dutch’s Wicked Baked Beans that have been almost whenever there is smoker room, Debi's Pastrami (we had never tasted pastrami before but our educated neighbor said it was awesome), ABT's that myself, wife and friends think are out of this world, Fatties (enough said), smoked meatloaf (I do not think this will ever be made in an oven in our house again),etc. 

I am sure I am leaving something out, but my point is *SMF* has made me a more rounded smoker. The inspiration I get from fellow members is unreal, on average I have had a smoker running at least once a week since joining *SMF*. The comradery and sharing on this site is also normally unheard of. No other website has members that truly care about each other as I have seen with *SMF*.

I am a member of hunting and fishing sites where the members talk wild game recipes and cooking methods; I am so impressed with *SMF* I have told many of this site and so far a few have joined. Incidentally that is how I joined; I had met shortrib on another site and he saw my interest and experience with smoking and thought I may be interested in checking *SMF* out. All I can say is THANK YOU shortrib, this sites is the SHIZZLE !!!


----------



## capt dan (Nov 29, 2007)

Likw Bubba said( I have only been here for about 3 weeks) about 10 lbs and a huge butcher bill!

I have also gained a renewed respect for  kind and giving people who share their ideas, recipes, and friendships without reservation.

I have yet to read a gripe toward another member, or naoticed even a hint of a heated argument. Everyone here is responsible for that, and I thank you all, and Jeff for having the vision.

May this place continue to ROCK!...Amen!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 29, 2007)

I have learned/gained a ton from this wonderful,awesome,outragous,intilectual,etc.etc.et  c. site. Hope I always have the HONOR of being a member here. 

Thanks Jeff and to all for the continued help and generousity.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 29, 2007)

i have learned that i have a lot to learn.and i plan to stick around a long time to do it. thanks to everyone here!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 29, 2007)

We love to you David and Cindy (the little Italian girl)!

Hugs!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, let's see. I learned how to smoke meat, I didn't have a clue one on how to do it. I learned about fattys, and variuos ways to make ABTs. I would have never thought to "doctor up" a can of beans (thanks Dutch). After buying Jeff's recipes, I learned how to make my own sauce and rub, and not have to use the store bought crap. I learned how to do ribs so they are "fall off the bone" tender. I have got some great recipes here, and made some good friends. 
I learned what woods are good, and which ones are a no-no. Some here helped me when I was in the process of building my smoker, giving me tips, to help me make it the right way. 

Thanks, Jeff, for making this site.


----------



## kiwi (Nov 29, 2007)

What have I gained from here ?

Enthusiasm, quite a lot of it plus Ive got a wish to get a style of smoker that you guys use, there is no such machine in NZ.

Cant get over the freindliness either.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 29, 2007)

Um, let's see, friends that don't question why I blew off a legal career to be "queen of the oinkfest", friends who will drive hundreds of miles to help me compete, recipes recipes and more recipes............techniques, smoker insight, great jokes, unselfish sharing, and the best, thanks to the sticky push pin map, people I can visit for dinner on a cross country trek!

Hope to see some of you soon, the restaurant is keeping me away right now, but it's smoothin out and i'll be back!


----------



## wavector (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't begin to list the knowledge I have acquired from this forum and the knowledge base Jeff has put together. The fact that you guys understand us right where we are, as cooks, is amazing. I love this place, it's where I spend much of my free time. Thank you all for the help.


Scott


----------



## allen (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you Jeff, Being a member in SMF has helped me out. I didn't anything about smoking even tho I have done it for 7-8 yrs, now thanks to SMF and the people it has. I have learned alot and met alot of people who are a whiz at smoking


----------

